# Aristocraft SD45 sound advice, please.



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

With apologies, as I'm pretty certain that this subject has been slaughtered over the years. However, I can't find anything about it here.

I have my never-going-to-part-from SD45s looking at me as I write this, accusing me of never putting any kind of sound in them, although my Dash 9s have full QSI sound.

Since mine are mostly older models - the two war bonnets are from the original special deal offer from Aristo waaaay back when - what works best and is easiest to install? 

TIA

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess since you have a QSI in your Dash9 you are running DCC and I see no reason to change for the SD45 since they are essentially the same inside with the exception that the SD45 has no polyswitches for overloads. I have heard from many that the sound from the factory speaker setup is below par and you need to build a sound enclosure around it. My SD45 has a P8 Phoenix with an enclosure around the stock speaker and it sounds pretty good. This link will show you how to seal in the upper part of the speaker. I then enclosed the lower part with a box............Jim

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips8/sd45_tips.html


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for your reply - but no, I'm not running on DCC, but using the multi-button control panel and power unit. This is because I rarely run my bigger locos at home, where my tiny track makes them look ridiculous. I've learned about making speaker enclosures, and made one for my K-27/Sierra system. I have a hard time assessing loco sound as I have only about 25% hearing, and what I hear is not the same as what most folks do, so mrs tac tells me. 

The link was VERY useful, and I thank you for it. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the "multi-button control panel" the QSI Quantum Engineer? 

Just curious. 

Greg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 May 2011 02:58 PM 
Is the "multi-button control panel" the QSI Quantum Engineer? 

Just curious. 

Greg Yessir - my brain slipped a gear trying to recall the name - still suffering from jet-lag, me. Handy little gizmo that lets youngsters play with all the buttons and make the sounds happen. Prolly not using it the way it was intended, but the kids don't care that much, they are just thrilled to get real loco sounds out of a BIG diesel model or two. Using the brake simulator and then letting it start off again seems to be in favour most of the time, and doing it with a double-header never fails to get oohs and ahhs from the adult onlookers, too.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Tac, 

If you would like to hear what the SD45 will sound like, I have a sample of it here on Youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwsZyevB5as The green locomotive that goes by on the left is a SD45. I think it's the third Locomotive in the video. 

Loco Lee


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you, Loco Lee. Nice old W107 in the drive, too. I have a Nautic blue 1982 Cali-spec 380SL and use it most days to justify having it at all. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Tac, 

The 380, and the AMG CL 600 are what the wife drives. I drive the 944 Turbo S, and the F 350. Her SL is an 83. 

So could you hear the SD45 OK?? I'm planning a trip to go record more sounds of 645's. some of them will be 16 Cyl, and a few 20 Cyl like the SD45 had. 

Loco Lee


----------

